# Dasuquin?



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Emmie started Dasuquin about two weeks ago and has thrown up twice since. Does is usually make dogs sick? Is there a better time to give it? 

She has never been sick before so pretty sure it's from that. When she was taking Glucosamine she always threw up after taking. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't use this particular supplement. But I'm thinking perhaps something in it just 
does not agree with her. Or the dose is too high? Maybe try a lower dosage? Do
you give it with food?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I usually give it right after she eats. I can give her a smaller portion, right now I split one chew between the two girls. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a cat who could not take any glucosamine products. It would make her throw up every time. Some animals seems to just be sensitive. Maybe try splitting her dose into two separate daily portions?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Ok! I left a message for my vet. I really hope she can tolerate it if I change dosing. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

How much are you giving? Evie has been on this since being Dx w/LP. She was on a 1/2 tab for the first month & it did give her soft poos. On 1/4 she was better. I also have put one of my other pups on it as a precautionary measure (1/4 tab) & plan to start my youngest on it soon as well. Sassy hasn't been effected by it....I give her hers w/her bfast.

Guess anything is possible though. Maybe a lower dose would be better? But it depends on the dose you're giving I guess.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I talked toy vet and were waiting two weeks to make sure that's what's going on. Then if ok the dose will be different. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I just saw you were giving 1/2 tab...that is a generous dose. I would personally cut the dose you've been giving in halfs (to 1/4 tab) if no issues in the next few days to see if that helps.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

MChis said:


> I just saw you were giving 1/2 tab...that is a generous dose. I would personally cut the dose you've been giving in halfs (to 1/4 tab) if no issues in the next few days to see if that helps.


That the dosage for it! It's a chewy like treat not an actual pill. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

